# Likely timing for Adobe to get Canon R5 access in Develop?



## wtlloyd (Aug 12, 2020)

So, for those lucky few of us who latched onto the new Canon R5, and who are too lazy (ahem) to look into post-processing outside of our comfort zone, how many more times will I likely  be clicking the Creative Cloud widget to check and see whether an update is available yet? Shortly? A month? I am somewhat surprised they didn't have it ready to go out of the gate, CR3 is already in use, should just be a matter of working up camera profiles, ya?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 12, 2020)

Adobe releases updates to LrC often on a monthly basis or nearly so.   New Camera profiles are often available within a month or two of the camera's release.  I'm not a Canon user and some one can correct me,  but I seem to recall there are issues between Canon and Adobe on the camera profiles for this camera.  It means that this one is in the hands of the lawyers and might be a while


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 12, 2020)

wtlloyd said:


> I am somewhat surprised they didn't have it ready to go out of the gate, CR3 is already in use, should just be a matter of working up camera profiles, ya?


I'm a bit surprised at your surprise. Adobe typically does not develop an update explicitly for a single new camera, instead updates (which now typically contain new features, bug fixes and any new camera/lens support) are released in accordance with their update schedule (which is not pre-released). Typically that schedule is about every two to three months, and the last update was in June.....so if Adobe stick to that sort of timing you could hopefully expect another update either later this month or sometime next month. I would hope (but cannot say for certain) that raw support for the R5/R6 would be included in that next release.

The legal issue that Cletus referred to should not prevent raw support for those cameras (i.e. normal Adobe profiles), though it may mean that camera-matching profiles will not initially be available.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 12, 2020)

P.S. Support for those cameras has already been included in the latest beta version of the Adobe DNG Converter 12.4 (so you can convert your CR3 files to DNG and process them in Lightroom 9.3 already). It's also a pretty good indicator that raw support WILL be included in the eventual 9.4 release of LrC.


----------



## wtlloyd (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks. I was aware of the DNG Converter angle, but as I said, somewhat lazy


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Aug 15, 2020)

wtlloyd said:


> I am somewhat surprised they didn't have it ready to go out of the gate, CR3 is already in use, should just be a matter of working up camera profiles, ya?


This is often misunderstood. Raw is not really a single format; the data for each camera’s sensor is different. CR3 is just a filename extension that represents any document containing the data from one of a very large number of those unique camera sensors.

The other thing that’s misunderstood is the release time. Typically, with any camera, it is rare for most software companies have raw support on the day of release. Usually, on the day of release, the only software ready for that camera’s raw data is the application made by the camera manufacturer themselves.

For example, I just stopped by the raw support pages for DxO, Capture One, and Apple…none of them list support for the EOS R5/R6 yet. For Adobe to be “slow” in responding to a new camera, the next question is, compared to who?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 18, 2020)

The R5 is now in today's release.


----------



## wtlloyd (Aug 19, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The R5 is now in today's release.


Thank you, Victoria - downloading it now!


----------

